# [SOLVED] Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed



## alexd112 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi.

I have this very annoying problem and I'm really out of hopes. I don't know what to do anymore. I'll make a summary of the problem and will be as concise as possible

So I have this Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop with a broadband connection (direct cable, no router) and 3 weeks ago I reinstalled my Windows. Everything went well until 2 weeks ago when the internet speed went down, dial-up like. Pages won't load, and if they do they load just partially. I called my ISP and they said they had no problem. I couldn't find any solution so I thought maybe, some sort of virus or spyware is doing this so I formated the whole hard-disk and did a clean install of Windows.

Unfortunatelly nothing changed, the download speed is the same. Here is a speedtest.net evaluation:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2276053238.png

Drivers are up to date, no windows firewall, no antivirus and no windows update. The ISP support guy told me to deactivate IPv4 and IPv6 from Local Area Connection, but nothing changed. I did a TCP/IP reset which raised my down speed to almost 1 Mb, but after a few minutes it went back to "dial-up". With the down speed being the same, Speedtest sometimes shows me upload speed in between 50-70 Mb which is unbelievable (I will make a ss next time I see this).

And the very weird thing is that I have another netbook (pretty weak config, Intel Atom CPU, 2 GB RAM) and with the same cable it has normal speed (the kind of speed I had on this Dell too). Another weird thing is that the wireless connections work just fine and I've been to a friend of mine and used his broadband cable and it worked like a charm.

I would be very gratefull if someone could help me because I am really out of ideas, and I used to consider myself an at least intermediate PC user. Nou I'm feeling like a newbie. :sad:

Thank you.

Regards, Alex.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed*

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Lets first try this: 

Click* Start,* and then click *Control Panel*.
Now click on* Network and Internet *and in this window click* Internet options.*
Now click on the connections tab and select the button to *never dial a connection*.
Now click* Apply *and click *OK.*

Try if this works


----------



## alexd112 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed*

Thank you for the response.

I did exactly what you suggested and unfortunatelly nothing has changed. :sad:

Any other suggestions?


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed*

When you've reinstalled the computers, did you change anything to the drivers? Did you go to the official site to download the correct drivers? OR were they already installed? Either way, redownload the drivers anyway. Also, there is more than one option for which driver you can use.


----------



## alexd112 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed*

Thank you for your replies.

I've called the ISP, and insisted that they send a team to check on their network. It looks like there was something wrong with the switch they had placed outside my house (don't really know what that is but, whatever). One guy did something outside for like 3 minutes and everything was back to normal. It was a very weird situation anyway. 

I hope this topic will help others who will face the same problem as me. Call your ISP and tell them to send a team to check everything up. If they try to "con" you, tell them you'll resign the contract and sign with *fill with their main competitor*. That will work for sure. :whistling:

Thanks again.

My best regards, Alex.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Very slow Download speed, Very High Upload speed*

Great to hear the problem is fixed. If you please, you can set this thread to [solved] at the thread tools on top of this page


----------

